# Remote Workspace mit Eclipse 3.3



## Schnabeltier (1. Apr 2009)

Moin zusammen.
Ich habe folgendes Problem. Aufgrund unserer Firewalleinstellungen kann ich ein Programm nur auf einem bestimmten Linuxserver testen auf dem ich keine rootrechte habe/bekomme. Entwickelt wird mit Eclipse 3.3 unter Windows. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen remote Workspace anzulegen, oder muss ich immer das Projekt exportieren und kopieren um testen zu können?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Wildcard (1. Apr 2009)

Mounte das Ding doch einfach (über SSH), dann ist es für Eclipse lokal.

EDIT: Oder liegt der Workspace bei dir lokal? ???:L


----------



## faetzminator (2. Apr 2009)

wie wärs mit Subversion? Kannst den Daemon starten wo du willst, auf dem Server wird wohl das clientseitige Konsolenprogramm "svn" zur Verfügung stehen, mit diesem kannst du mit

```
svn update path/to/local/dir/ -r HEAD --force
```
oä den Code immer holen - einfach erst Mal das SVN Projekt clientseitig anlegen.


----------



## Schnabeltier (2. Apr 2009)

Habe jetzt vorübergehend eine automatische Synchronisation des Workspaces mit winscp eingerichtet, so spare ich mir zumindest die kopiererei. Alle anderen Lösungen verlangen leider Adminrechte, die ich weder auf dem Server, noch auf dem Entwicklungsrechner habe. Also falls jemand noch eine bessere Lösung mit Windows-Bordmitteln hat immer her damit.

@wildcard: 
mounten über ssh wäre die perfekte Lösung, allerdings benötigen alle Tools die ich dafür gefunden habe Adminrechte zur Installation.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Wildcard (2. Apr 2009)

Schnabeltier hat gesagt.:


> @wildcard:
> mounten über ssh wäre die perfekte Lösung, allerdings benötigen alle Tools die ich dafür gefunden habe Adminrechte zur Installation.


Ach du hast auf der Windows Mühle keine Adminrechte? Hmm, XMing sollte glaube ich auch ohne Admin Rechte funktionieren, dann könntest du mit PuTTy über SSH X-Forwarding machen und Eclipse auf dem Linux Rechner starten. Dann hast du dort einen lokalen Workspace und die Applikation selbst läuft remote auf deinem Windows Rechner (wenn auch im Linux Look'n'Feel )


----------

